# Wärmetauscher /Wärmepumpe regeln



## TScholz (6 August 2010)

Hallo an die Gemeinde,

ich bin dabei die Heizung( Wärmepumpe ) zu optimieren. Hierzu möchte ich die gespeicherte Wärme ( 3 Speicher á 2000 Liter ) nutzen, um die Soleleitung der Wärmepumpe über einen Wärmetausche anzuheben.

Folgende Daten:

1 Wärmetauscher
1 Fühler PT 1000 vor und hinter Wärmetauscher ( Sekundärkreis )
1 Fühler PT 1000 in der Primärleitung
1 3-Wege Mischer 1-10 V im Primärkreis

Sekundärkreis: *WICHTIG!!! Maximale Temperatur 18 Grad*
*Vorlauftemp. zwischen -8 und +11 Grad*

Primärkreis: Unterschiedliche Temperaturen 20-95 Grad

Also jetzt die Fragen: 
Welcher PID Regler kannso etwas ? Ist schnell genug? Worauf muss ich vielleicht achten ? Vielleicht noch die Wahl der Speicher ( Temperaturvorwahl ) ? Wie kann ich die Leistung des Wärmetauschers berücksichtigen ? 

Das sind schon wieder so viele Fragen.  Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## dalbi (7 August 2010)

Hi,

hast Du dazu vielleicht ein Anlagenschema oder eine Skizze wie das ganze aussehen soll?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## TScholz (7 August 2010)

*Schema*

Hallo,

ich habe das Schema als PDF  angehängt.


Gruss Thomas


----------



## gravieren (7 August 2010)

Hi


Welche SPS willlst du verwenden  ?







> Welcher PID Regler kannso etwas ?


Der von www.oscat.de ist schon passend.




> Ist schnell genug?


Logisch.
Bei deiner Anlage handelt es sich um ein extrem langsames "Reglesystem".





> Worauf muss ich vielleicht achten ? Vielleicht noch die Wahl der Speicher ( Temperaturvorwahl ) ?


Ich würde mir Sorgen um das Konzept/Dimensionierung machen.


Frage doch hier mal, die sind auf solche Anlagen besser spezialisiert.

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/9/Solarenergie

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/30/Waermepumpen

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/1/Heizung


Such dir was passendes aus. (Aber NICHT in alle gleichzeitig posten  )




Geht es danach um die Regelungtechnik, rühre dich hier wieder.


----------



## Maulwurf (8 August 2010)

Hallo Thomas
 Ich würde einen 3-Wege-Mischer nehmen und dort über einen Digitalregler mit 0-10 v Schnittstelle die Vorlauftemperatur einstellen.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## gravieren (8 August 2010)

Maulwurf schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Ich würde einen 3-Wege-Mischer nehmen und dort über einen Digitalregler mit 0-10 v Schnittstelle die Vorlauftemperatur einstellen.


Externer Digital-Regler  ?


Und wie sll das mit der Visu klappen.  


Ich denke, die nächste Frage ist die der Visualisierung.
Sollte ja auch in diesem "Zeitalter" sein.


----------



## Maulwurf (8 August 2010)

Hallo

Ganz ohne SPS mit einem Regler wie diesem

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...7a5oNykxWvIoU6s-g&sig2=lY81dD-gdTWP1GMHxPEn6Q

Der macht alles alleine

Gruss Bernd


----------



## TScholz (8 August 2010)

Hallo,


ich habe die SPS von Wago 750-841 mit Codesys-Programmierung.

Die Beladung der Speicher habe ich fertig. 

Bei der Entladung der Speicher habe ich so meine Bedenken, dass der Regler schnell genug ist. Die Temperatur ( 20-95 Grad ) soll das Kältemittel der Sole schnell anheben, darf aber auf keinen Fall die Soletemperatur höher als 18 Grad bringen , sonst geht die Wärmepumpe auf Störung. 

Kann mann einen Regler so programmieren , dass er die Vorlauftemperatur der Speicher, Solevorlauf und Geschwindigkeit der Wärmetauschers berücksichtigt ???

Gruss Thomas


----------



## dalbi (8 August 2010)

Hi,

ja, durch eine Begrenzungsregelung, unter http://www.proconsol.de/index-223.html ist das recht schön erklärt.

Gruss Daniel​


----------

